# Question about bubble hash



## lyfespan (Jul 21, 2014)

I have quite a few plants so I figured I would try my hand at making bubble hash or ice hash, with the help of some screen bags.

My question is this, do I have to dry all the material that I want to run thru the bags, before I freeze it, or can I just freeze it till I'm ready to do the hash making later?

Also do I need to separate the sugar leaf material from the small bud materials?

Is drying it and running it over a dry hash screen set up first better?

I'm looking to do the best in quality and quantity here.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 21, 2014)

I remove the fan leaves and discard. The sugar leaves and popcorn buds I freeze immediately and then just use when ready.

I use dry sugar leaves and popcorn buds when using dry ice.

I like bubble a whole lot better.

 If it don't bubble it ain't worth the trouble.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 21, 2014)

pcduck said:


> I remove the fan leaves and discard. The sugar leaves and popcorn buds I freeze immediately and then just use when ready.
> 
> I use dry sugar leaves and popcorn buds when using dry ice.
> 
> ...



So don't dry, then freeze? Just freeze everything right


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 21, 2014)

More fan leaves generally= more greenie tasting.

Naturally, better stock=better soup.

I always dried mine before storing in the freezer for future use. Not saying that's better or worse. Just the way I did it.

You say you have "quite a few" plants?

I would separate buds from leaf and make hash from both.

Cure some like you would to smoke and see if the hash made from that tastes/is any better.

Make some from wet and make some from dry.

LOL I love this hobby. I am about to be in the same situation. I am coming into "quite a few" plants in a few weeks. Mostly seeded buds that I am going to experiment with and extract. I plan to do all the above.

I am going to do my first BHO tomorrow but my guess is that I am going to stay with my tried and true ice water extraction. I just don't like the idea of smoking ISO or Butane residue. Yeah, yeah, I know. I still don't like it. Bubble/water is nice and clean. I like that. Just my pref.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2014)

I also like bubble hash better than dry ice hash.  Since we are putting cannabis in water when making bubble hash, I always decarboxylate the trim/bud before making it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 22, 2014)

bubble is my fav---fan/shade leaves/solar panels---the big ones where most photosynthesis is taking place---waste of time energy and valuable space in the bag---mess with the taste---have little trichomes if any to extract---don't use them and toss them in the compost

when i 1st read this question it was a bit perplexing as it never occurred to me that people actually have a final trim on their herb while still wet---very strange to my learnings of a harvest

other thing that tripped me was making hash immediately after a harvest with a few plants because the return is so small not making it worth the effort

so what makes sense to me and has been quite successful time in and out is this

harvest ur few plants---let em dry---store all the material u decide will make good hash like larf, small flowers, and the trim (my herb gets 2 trims---1st at harvest---trimming all the big composted leaves 2nd is trimming the dried sugar leaf to be used for hash etc...)

once u get a substantial stash of top shelf material and preferably even the same strain---freeze it or not---commence to making ur hash :yay:


----------



## kaotik (Jul 22, 2014)

my routine;
i crop everything once, always have. never liked letting bud leaves dry, and try messing with it later. i get it all off once.

all that trim (well, minus big fan leaves  ) goes into ziplocks (or zipzags/BC bags) and right into the freezer until i have enough.
cold makes the trichs more brittle, so i freeze to likely help separation.

just the way i learnt. 
also that it wasn't needed to dry, so why do an extra step? -downside being; dry pot is crumbly, thus might get more undesirable plant material in your product. so might be better to not dry.

i don't decarb my bubble either, as i'm smoking it.. figure i don't decarb pot before i smoke it, so?     *not to mention, must be a PITA to decarb a decent amount for bubble hash.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 22, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> bubble is my fav---fan/shade leaves/solar panels---the big ones where most photosynthesis is taking place---waste of time energy and valuable space in the bag---mess with the taste---have little trichomes if any to extract---don't use them and toss them in the compost
> kool, all fan leaves are always in the trash, no trichs.
> when i 1st read this question it was a bit perplexing as it never occurred to me that people actually have a final trim on their herb while still wet---very strange to my learnings of a harvest
> i do all trimming wet, I think I'm knocking off less trichs then trimming when dry.
> ...



I'm asking about the freezing, because I'm going to make the hash months down the line from now. With this info, I should be able to do and adequate job for my first run, I'm sure I will have more questions too, lol. Thanx for the help


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 22, 2014)

kaotik said:


> my routine;
> i crop everything once, always have. never liked letting bud leaves dry, and try messing with it later. i get it all off once.
> 
> all that trim (well, minus big fan leaves  ) goes into ziplocks (or zipzags/BC bags) and right into the freezer until i have enough.
> ...



That's what I started out doing just trimming, bagging and freezing. Till I read I should be drying it, then freezing it, but the material in final product kinda makes sense.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 22, 2014)

yes u are likely knocking off trichomes when trimming dry---not to fear they do not go to waste---simply sweep them into the trim stash and u just be adding to the quality of the material to be used to make your hash---what do u do with wet sizzor hash???---sizzor hash from a dry trim can go right into the pipe or the hash material

as far as dry herb getting into the hash during the process---not an issue---220 microns takes care of that real easy---in fact---very little will even escape from a 1 gallon paint strainer when agitating in a washing machine

as someone said above---quality material will reap quality hash

for example i just ran a 5 gallon bucket of larry trim, larf, and popcorn---finished pressed yield just shy of a qp---quality in---quality out

another thing on freezing---yes the idea is to freeze trichomes---make them easy to fall off when making the hash---imo that is exactly what the purpose of the ice water is---iv'e done both frozen and dried---it does not change yield or lighten the work load---just takes up space in the freezer---happy hashing lyfespan


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 22, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> yes u are likely knocking off trichomes when trimming dry---not to fear they do not go to waste---simply sweep them into the trim stash and u just be adding to the quality of the material to be used to make your hash---what do u do with wet sizzor hash???---sizzor hash from a dry trim can go right into the pipe or the hash material
> 
> as far as dry herb getting into the hash during the process---not an issue---220 microns takes care of that real easy---in fact---very little will even escape from a 1 gallon paint strainer when agitating in a washing machine
> 
> ...


I have been putting everything from trimming in the freezer, I don't know what larf is? But I bet I have been putting it in there too hahahaha. I trim over a glass table and scrap after roll that into a ball and put it aside for later, I do save all theseView attachment image.jpg
 and let them dry for a killer bowl. I figure I'm going to have about 5-6 pounds of trim to process for bubble hash. 

Any bud smaller than a silver dollar goes into the hash pile, I've now started leaving the smaller stuff on the plant till I get done with the larger buds. Kinda an order of importance thing.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 22, 2014)

larf is airy buds

5-6 p's of trim---:headbang:---thats gonna take a hell of a long time to process that amount of material

if u are interested---i give u a "how to" using a washing machine to agitate


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2014)

I would like a washing machine tutorial.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 28, 2014)

Well with further research looks like I'm going to be getting to do this washing machine hash production. Just watched the video, and am stoked to try these methods out.

I had no idea that hash was this involved, I love it, science is awesome


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

Please share the washingmachine link...curious


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 28, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> Please share the washingmachine link...curious



http://youtu.be/ActUTTHsGOM


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 28, 2014)

Did I hear him say he washes the same weed 14 times???? LMAO And, you guys thought I was bad for butane blasting twice. LMAO

A couple things come to mind.

I always heard you shouldn't mix it too long because the undesirable elements (chlorophyll, etc) become more present. 10 minutes is pretty long.

Also, what's the difference between this washing machine and just mixing it in a 5 gallon bucket and then pouring the water (other than the obvious convenience)?

And, lastly, what brand and model would be recommended for this type of operation?

I see a portable washing machine in my future. LOL


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> http://youtu.be/ActUTTHsGOM



thanks---i tip my cap to frenchy for sharing---instead of pointing to the flaws in his recovery---i'll just say he's only using 5 gallon buckets and according to him---he's only recovering 65 grams per pound of what appeared to be some pretty decent material essentially wasting much time and effort--that said---if you got several pounds of trim---his method is ineffective

this is a closed washing machine recovery system---best to do out doors with access to a garden hose and electric outlet

you will need

normal size U.S. washing machine with a heavy load setting
18---1 gallon paint strainers
18---zip ties 
3 sets of 5 bubble bags in the 20 gallon size range from 25 to 220 microns
3 33 gal trash cans
1 54 gal tote
i sump pump
100 lbs of ice
6' hose attached to the drain hole in the back bottom of the washer
cut holes and run drain hoses from the bottom of the trash cans to the tote

fill ur paint strainer bags 3/4 full of trim and zip tie the tops closed
place a layer of 6 bags of trim in the washer---top with 1st layer of bags with ice

repeat layering till the 18 bags of trim are in the washer and topped with ice---u gonna wash this same load 4 times

fill the washer with garden hose water and top with ice again

run the wash cycle 10-15 minutes

drain the washer trough the bags in the trash cans

the water drains from the trash cans to the tote 

clean your bags separating the different microns between each cycle

open the lid to the washer add another 20 pounds of ice

fill the washer again with the water from the tote and the sump pump

wash cycles are 10-15 minutes with the last load allowed to go thru the spin cycle

4 washes seem to be the ideal recovery as u will eventually get chlorophyll to show in the 25 micron bag if u run more loads---this method will take approximately 3-4 hours and can recover approx 1/4 lb of hash

happy hashing :afroweed:


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow! Did you see part 2? Now, THAT'S makin' hash. Never seen it pressed with a hot water bottle like that. Pretty neat.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Wow! Did you see part 2? Now, THAT'S makin' hash. Never seen it pressed with a hot water bottle like that. Pretty neat.



wow is right---pretty cool---very innovative---if there's a will there's a way---whatever it takes to git er dun eh--i prefer a 20 ton press


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2014)

I really like the small RV washer he used.  I never have enough trim to justify a large washer dedicated to hash making (you would want a new washer that did not have soap, softener, and other residues built up in the drum, pump, and other workings of the washer).  However the small washer, which appears to have a gravity drain and no pump looks great for 5 gal size runs.  I haven't watched the second video yet, but will do.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 29, 2014)

I am looking at these....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300680361287?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manatee-Por...85685?pt=Washing_Machines&hash=item35ca543fd5

I am definitely thinking towards this.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220-micron-...9805995?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item3cd1e9eb2b

It's a 220 micron zipper bag. I'm sure the pot gets a better wash out of the bag but I can see this preventing all kinds of clogs and cleanup.

Here is a washing machine sold just for extraction. It seems just like the other ones on a little more money.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bubble-Magi...2577706?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item3ce22c15aa

Right now, I am leaning toward the first one. And, a 220u bag.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I really like the small RV washer he used.  I never have enough trim to justify a large washer dedicated to hash making (you would want a new washer that did not have soap, softener, and other residues built up in the drum, pump, and other workings of the washer).  However the small washer, which appears to have a gravity drain and no pump looks great for 5 gal size runs.  I haven't watched the second video yet, but will do.
> 
> Thanks for the link.





nay sayers----booooo---a dedicated new washer is nice---but the re-purposed craigs list $50 special is even better---aint no thang to clean thg---full size washer also uses gravity to get water from the 3 trash cans to the tote---pump is only used to recirculate the wash water

in fact u can buy frenchys machine is sold at hydro shops and is also designed to bag the trim so as not to clog it up like he did in the video---he could have run more material if he bagged it before putting it in the machine

if u only gonna run 5 gal buckets---why not just use a paddle on a drill to agitate and use the full 5 to 7 bag recovery---instead of buying the mini washer---with only 2 bags frenchy is not getting a variety in his hash and failing to fully recover as different strains have different sizes of trichomes

that said---when u done making hash---u can also get one more purge from the spent trim by making butter for edibles


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 29, 2014)

Just bought this one....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231027785685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

He includes a free 220u zipper bag if you ask him. It was $20 more than the Panda I was looking at but this guy included the bag and the Panda seller wanted an extra $20 for the bag so it all "comes out in the wash". :rofl:

Should be here in a few days, although, I won't have anything to put into it for a couple weeks.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 30, 2014)

Found this one as well 
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Basecamp-Heater-Single-Washing-Machine/dp/B007PAPD50/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1406662723&sr=8-12&keywords=mini+rv+washing+machine[/ame]


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2014)

I fail to see how my post was a boo naysayer downer post.  I love the idea.  But regardless, old regular washers are filthy and there are a lot of places with soap scum, hard water, and softener products built up.  I have changed out enough water valves and pumps on old washers that I personally do not want to buy a used washer from some anonymous person on Craig's list to make hash.  To each their own,

 I have sever arthritis in my hands.  It is getting so that holding a drill with a paddle bit and trying to control the speed and mixing for 20 minutes or so is quite painful.    

 I used to use multiple bags and grade my hash, but after a while, I decided that is a PITA so I do more like Frenchy with just a couple of bags.  My hash is for my and my friends enjoyment only, so I found the grading a little pretentious and not necessary, besides being a PITA for smaller runs.

 Hackerman, let us know how you like the little washer.  I noticed that the mini washers on e-bay are not $50 like Frenchy mentioned on his video, but getting up closer to $75-85.  I also noticed that the guy that makes the original bubble bags is selling the basic same thing as Frenchy for $229.  Makes me kind of think that he is a scammer.....I could never figure out why his bubble bags were so much more than other peoples?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

so sorry i got my panties in a twist thg---seems i may have over reacted a bit when this thread took a turn talking about a rv size washing machine to use with 5 gal bags

lyfspan has 5-6 pounds of trim to process and frenchys little washer aint gonna cut the mustard

guess the best we can take from this is---washing machines work great for processing hash---peace

:afroweed:


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 30, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> so sorry i got my panties in a twist thg---seems i may have over reacted a bit when this thread took a turn talking about a rv size washing machine to use with 5 gal bags
> 
> lyfspan has 5-6 pounds of trim to process and frenchys little washer aint gonna cut the mustard
> 
> ...



I'm going to start with this rv sized machine for now and just process a few batches to perfect my technique, I will be running an 8 bag system. 

I'm thinking I will make this system multi tiered, machine up on a platform, with another tier bellow to catch, and filter, and a waste tier.

I did like the buckets with the bottoms cut off, I will be ripping that off for sure. Maybe just figure out how to build a stackable design along with a small vibratory plate to keep everything moving and down at the bottom of the bags.

I will be keeping all design ideas towards a load and go system, meaning load it and walk away, I will eventually cannibalize a full sized masher and build my own so the timer will release ice from an ice machine on one of the settings, and so I can seal up any areas I don't want my trichs. I will also be swapping out all the hoses for ones more conducive, no ribbed hoses. I'm also thinking of some sort of cartridge filter that collects the trichs, in its many different sizes.

Now for a questions, can I use my waste water in a recirc fashion to wash another batch, or is fresh water necessary every load? Also where can I get RO filtered ice? Does ph affect this operation in any way? Should I cure the popcorn buds and larf? Do I chop them smaller or just toss in? Because some of the nugs are about a gram or larger.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

imo recirculated closed recovery water is the way to roll

make ice hooked up to an r/o filter---bit overkill imo---ice makers are pricey---smaller pieces from a bar are preferable as they have more surfaces for colder water 

do not believe ph to be a factor---taste of the water prolly so

preferable to work with dried material---frozen becomes mute because the material warms up before you have time to prepare the load of wash---tichomes will be falling on the laundry table while loading your paint strainer bags

larger nugs get broken down so as all material is the consistency of trim


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 31, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> imo recirculated closed recovery water is the way to roll
> 
> make ice hooked up to an r/o filter---bit overkill imo---ice makers are pricey---smaller pieces from a bar are preferable as they have more surfaces for colder water
> 
> ...


On the ph I was more thinking about the release of the trichs from the leaf material, while not breaking the cellular structure of the leaf material, we don't want green tinted hash


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> On the ph I was more thinking about the release of the trichs from the leaf material, while not breaking the cellular structure of the leaf material, we don't want green tinted hash




only time i see tinted green hash is when the same material gets over washed--do not believe the ph had any thing to do with it---likely breaking the cell structure as u mention from too much agitation---4 washes of the same material at 10-15 minute intervals seem to be the magic # before this begins to happen

as a last purge from ur trim in the paint strainer bags---u might consider drying it or straight into use to make edibles/butter as there are still many pesky trichomes that continue to cling---kinda like those party guests that never know when it's time to leave---get them with heat exposure


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 31, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> only time i see tinted green hash is when the same material gets over washed--do not believe the ph had any thing to do with it---likely breaking the cell structure as u mention from too much agitation---4 washes of the same material at 10-15 minute intervals seem to be the magic # before this begins to happen
> 
> as a last purge from ur trim in the paint strainer bags---u might consider drying it or straight into use to make edibles/butter as there are still many pesky trichomes that continue to cling---kinda like those party guests that never know when it's time to leave---get them with heat exposure



Can I save the last run material, to run for edibles at a later date? I have yet to research doing extraction for edibles, but it's on my list, might as well start a thread on the too. Edibles make the day a lot better.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Can I save the last run material, to run for edibles at a later date? I have yet to research doing extraction for edibles, but it's on my list, might as well start a thread on the too. Edibles make the day a lot better.




exactly---be sure it is thoroughly dried before bagging it up as it will mold---i recommend if u cannot immediately use it---spreading it on a screen atop a tote and outdoors---washed trim smells disgusting


----------



## Riverine45 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yea I really liked how he pressed it too been wanting to try it just haven't. I love frenchy period he seems to be one of those guys that is just happy all the time. 

Weed nerd forever!!


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 1, 2014)

Got mine, today. Pretty quick ship and delivery.

It's killing me that I don't have anything to put in it. LMAO. Tomorrow, when the lights go on, I am going to go in and cut a bunch of lower buds and branches. It's kind of an "early prune" that I often do anyway so I am not too out of line with my regular schedule. LOL

I can see, the first thing I am going to do is get rid of the corrugated output hose. That's going to trap a lot of hash, otherwise. I may put a valve and a connector on it. I have not taken it apart yet to see what I have to deal with. 

I need to setup my bubble bags and buckets. I think I will just use the 100u to strain any plant matter and then go right to the 22u screen and just have 1 grade. I won't have much weed to experiment with anyways, so there's no need to use 3 or 4 different sizes until I get a feel for how well this all works.

Pretty neat. New toy. Can't wait to play.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 1, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Got mine, today. Pretty quick ship and delivery.
> 
> It's killing me that I don't have anything to put in it. LMAO. Tomorrow, when the lights go on, I am going to go in and cut a bunch of lower buds and branches. It's kind of an "early prune" that I often do anyway so I am not too out of line with my regular schedule. LOL
> 
> ...




right on man---let's see it---do us a video :yay:


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 2, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Got mine, today. Pretty quick ship and delivery.
> 
> It's killing me that I don't have anything to put in it. LMAO. Tomorrow, when the lights go on, I am going to go in and cut a bunch of lower buds and branches. It's kind of an "early prune" that I often do anyway so I am not too out of line with my regular schedule. LOL
> 
> ...



 Very Kool, I should have mine next week. Yes that hose needed to go, replace with clear vinyl, and a quarter turn valve, that was my first call out for this machine. Another is to see if there any spill out areas around the top of the assembly and silicone those up too. I was also goin to see if the agitator could be modified to do a better job?

I will be running several different micron bags, as I know I have many different trich sizes, I'm not about to waste anything, let alone my time.


I will be running all washed materials for treats for final use, before compost pile eats it.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 24, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


First run came out ok, I think, I did learn a few things on this run, for the next one.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 24, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


A close up of the first run


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 24, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


Second run I used an extra bag, but the second and third runs seem to be picking up a lot of chlorophyll material, maybe I'm running the machine too long?


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 24, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Bagged up to see the gradient of color.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks nice. Make sure you roll it like Frenchy Canoli showed us. That was an amazing jump in technique for me.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 24, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> View attachment 216574
> 
> 
> Second run I used an extra bag, but the second and third runs seem to be picking up a lot of chlorophyll material, maybe I'm running the machine too long?



I ran it 15 minutes (full cycle on the timer) each time. The second and third time produced more than the first (odd) and I'm sure I have a few more washes left. Frenchy washes his buds up to 14 times. LOL

The stuff in the 25u bag was good every wash with no real difference in color or quality from 1st wash to 4th. The stuff in the 125u bag was pretty gritty. I only used 2 bags.


----------

